

April Fools Joke? Steve Jobs resigns as CEO of Apple - DaZipper
http://www.macworld.com.au/news/steve-jobs-resigns-as-apple-ceo-27619/

======
DaZipper
Even if it's just a bad April Fools joke, I wouldn't be surprised if it
happens in the near future given his health. However, I doubt the article is
true since we've been sitting next to Steve poolside the last few days at an
undisclosed location in the Pacific and he appeared to still be very much
involved in running things back in California.

